# New member, looking for a holiday home



## mlomo (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and living in the UK.

We're thinking of purchasing a holiday home within the next couple of years with the idea of retiring there within the next 10 years. We've been looking at a variety of potential properties online for sometime from duplex apartments to small townhouses, there's so much to consider! Some of the apartments we've seen online look lovely but after further investigation they are on urbanisations (La Tercia) which are lacking development and feels like it could be a risk and a ghost town in winter months.

We are looking at the area between Malaga and Alicante, within 15/20 minutes from the coast. Close to amenities (bars and restaurants), not too remote. 

I understand there's so much to consider:
Finding the right area
Could we rent it out using an agency?
Is it a good idea to buy on a duplex?
Easy access to and from airports

If anyone has any advice or experience it would be welcome.

Thank you!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi,

Before you even consider buying a property to eventually retire to you need to do some research on the legalities of living in Spain. After 31st December 2020 the UK will be classed as a third country and the rules to become a full-time resident will be a lot tougher than they are now. You would need to prove that you have enough income to satisfy the authorities you won't become a burden on the state. As an example...After 1st January 2021 you will need to prove that you have €32,000 (for a couple) per annum going into a Spanish bank account and prove you have full healthcare. The U.K. is not going to issue the S1 healthcare forms if you are not legal residents before the end of the year. There will be other things like gaining an NIE and applying for a TIE. 

I can't comment on buying property to rent out but I understand that you will need to apply to the town hall for permission and comply to various regulations. 

https://system.newzapp.co.uk/editsi...dium=email&utm_campaign=854-WN-Jun20-ES-Javea

I hope it all works out for you.

Steve


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Twenty minutes from the coast will likely limit your rental options. Most people are going to want to be walking distance to the beach.

I'm not sure what you mean by duplex. To me that just means two floors.

There are agencies that for a fee will handle the rental.

I'm basically thinking/planning something similar without the eventual move. I just want a place to use part of the year. IMHO you need to choose. The places with the best summer vacation appeal are going to be on the coast and likely a bit more expensive. They'll be much less busy during the winter.

OTOH twenty minute drive inland will be harder to rent. But you could look in town and it might even be cheaper.

I'd also suggest deciding if this is for you or to rent. To rent start by thinking who and when you want to rent. Think about the features they might want and be willing to pay for.

If it's for you pick the area you like best and accept it'll be harder to rent.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

"Much less busy in winter" in this area of Spain does not equate to "ghost town". Many north Europeans leave their properties there standing empty during the summer and then journey down to spend their entire winters in situ to avoid the fog, really cold winds and snow of their homelands. 
Going 20 minutes inland will give you frosts, stay on the coast and temperatures are very unlikely to fall below 12°. Rain is rarely torrential but can cause flash flooding in random places. Make sure you avoid the fault lines too.

There are plenty of winter social events to attend which may well be organised by an international "fundraising committee" of native Spanish, English and German speakers.
Your community pool may not be open in winter but the sea is around 18-22° so a pleasant temperature for most Brits.

If you really enjoy the build-up to Christmas and New Year you could well be disappointed as these are just another feast day in a calendar full of events to the Spaniards living there. Much more important in their view is Semana Santa (Holy Week) with its costumed processions through the towns : I have seen grown macho men crying because their event has been cancelled due to heavy rain.

I suggest "rent before you buy" remains the wisest of maxims.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Weve recently bought on a golf complex in the Murcia region, as a lock up and leave for the summer! Rental income is easy here (we don't rent ours out though). We're about 25 minutes from the coast at Mazarron and 20 minutes to a natural park mountain area, Sierra Espuña. There is a Spar supermarket on site and various bars. Our complex is Condado de Alhama.

Other such complexes are available.


----------

